# Hardware > Hardware Reviews >  Acer aspire ONE ! UMPC July 21st

## commando

Υπαρχει ηδη site που μπορειτε να βρειτε τα παντα 
http://www.aspireoneuser.com
specs


```
Acer Aspire One Specification
feature	specifications

Processor & Chipset	
- Intel® Atom™ processor N270 (1.60 GHz, 533 MHz FSB, 512 KB L2 cache)
- Mobile Intel® 945GSE Express Chipset (DDR2 400/533 MHz)
- Mobile Intel® 82801GBM Chipset

Operating System	
- Linpus™ Linux® Lite version
- Windows XP® Home

Memory	
- Single channel with onboard SDRAM and one soDIMM slot
• DDR2 533 MHz SDRAM memory interface design
• Onboard SDRAM: 512 MB
- soDIMM slot: Supports 512 MB/1 GB soDIMMs for total system memory of up to 1.5 GB5

Storage	
- NAND flash module or hard disk drive for internal storage7
- NAND flash module: 8 GB
- Hard disk drive7: 2.5″ 9.5 mm 120GB
- Storage expansion: SD™ Card reader
- Multi-in-1 card reader: Supporting Secure Digital™ (SD) Card, MultiMediaCard (MMC), Reduced-Size Multimedia Card (RS-MMC), Memory Stick® (MS), Memory Stick PRO™ (MS PRO), xD-Picture Card™ (xD)
- Supporting storage cards with adapter: miniSD™, microSD™, Memory Stick Duo™, Memory Stick PRO Duo™

Display	
- 8.9″ WSVGA high-brightness (typical 180-nit) Acer CrystalBrite™ TFT LCD, 1024 x 600 pixel resolution
• LED backlight
• 262,000 colors supported

Multimedia	
- High-definition audio support
- Two built-in stereo speakers
- MS-Sound compatible
- Built-in digital microphone

Communication	
- Integrated Acer Crystal Eye webcam, supporting 0.3 megapixel resolution
- WLAN2: Acer InviLink™ 802.11b/g Wi-Fi CERTIFIED® network connection, supporting Acer SignalUp™ wireless technology,
- LAN: 10/100 Mbps Fast Ethernet
- WWAN8: UMTS/HSPA (High-Speed Packet Access) at 850/1900/2100 MHz and quad-band GSM/GPRS/EDGE (850/900/1800/1900 MHz), upgradeable to 7.2 Mb/s HSDPA and 2 Mb/s HSUPA (for 3G models)
- Supports receiver diversity and equalizes at 2100 MHz
- Acer InviLink™ 802.11b/g Wi-Fi CERTIFIED® network connection, supporting Acer SignalUp™ wireless technology2

I/O Interfaces	
- Multi-in-1 card reader
- SD™ Card reader for storage expansion
- Three USB 2.0 ports
- External display (VGA) port
- Headphone/speaker/line-out jack
- Microphone-in jack
- Ethernet (RJ-45) port
- DC-in jack for AC adapter

Power supply and Battery	
- 30 W adapter with power cord
- 24 W 2200 mAh 3-cell Li-ion battery pack
- 57 W 2600 mAh 6-cell Li-ion battery pack
- 3-hour battery life for SKUS with NAND flash module and 3-cell battery pack
- 7-hour battery life for SKUS with NAND flash module and 6-cell battery pack

Keyboard & Special Controls	
- 84-key keyboard with 1.6 mm (minimum) key travel
- Touchpad pointing device with two buttons
- 12 function keys, four cursor keys, one Windows® key for Windows® XP Home or one Home key for Linpus™
- Linux® Lite version, hotkey controls, embedded numeric keypad, international language support
- Power button with LED
- Easy-access switches with LED: WLAN, WWAN1

Weight and Dimensions	
- 249 (W) x 170 (D) x 29 (H) mm (9.8 x 6.7 x 1.14 inches) for SKUs with NAND flash module and 3-cell battery pack
- 249 (W) x 195 (D) x 36 (H) mm (9.8 x 6.7 x 1.42 inches) for SKUs with hard disk drive and 6-cell battery pack
- 995 g (2.19 lbs.) for SKUs with NAND flash module and 3-cell battery pack
- 1.26 kg (2.78 lbs.) for SKUs with hard disk drive and 6-cell battery pack
 

Software
(Optional)	
- Linpus™ Linux® Lite version
• OpenOffice 2.3
• Aspire one Mail
• Messenger
- Windows XP® Home
• Acer eRecovery Management
• Acer Launch Manager
• Adobe® Reader®
• McAfee® Internet Security Suite
- Microsoft® Office Trial 2007

Warranty	
- One-year International Travelers Warranty (ITW)
```

----------


## Gollum

Ελλαδα που μπορουμε να το βρουμε ομως? Αυτο ειναι που μας καει... ::

----------


## papashark

> Ελλαδα που μπορουμε να το βρουμε ομως? Αυτο ειναι που μας καει...


Aναρωτιέμαι καμιά φορά πόσο δύσκολο είναι να το κοιτάξεις στο skroutz αντί να γράψεις ένα μύνημα εδώ μέσα....

Με τσάντισες πάρα πολύ τώρα  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Gollum

> Με τσάντισες πάρα πολύ τώρα


Καλα χαλαρωσε...  ::  

Ελα, ηρθε και Ελλαδα? Τοσο συντομα?χαχα Και στο site τους κλασσικα δεν αναφερουν στα σημεια πωλησης οτι πωλειται ΚΑΙ στην Ελλαδα...  ::  
Το ερωτημα ηταν στον commando που σε προηγουμενη "συζητηση" μας και σε ΑΛΛΟ τοπικ (πριν καμποσο καιρο) ειχε πει οτι κλασσικα και αυτο θα το παρουμε απο eBay...(αν θυμαμαι καλα  ::  )

----------


## gadgetakias

Η απορία του Gollum είναι σωστή.

Το Acer Aspire One ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΕΡΘΕΙ ΕΛΛΑΔΑ. Μόλις έρθει θα το καταλάβετε. Θα το έχει και η κουτσή Μαρία.
Το ότι κάποιος κάνει παραεισαγωγές ή απλά "αναμεταδίδει" έναν κατάλογο προϊόντων του εξωτερικού, δεν σημαίνει ότι έχει έρθει επίσημα Ελλάδα...

Και η διαφορά του επίσημα πέρα από την πραγματική διαθεσιμότητα φαίνεται και στο service..

----------


## PPZ

MSI Wind ομως ειναι διαθεσημο....

http://www.e-shop.gr/show_per.phtml?id=PER.904114

----------


## gadgetakias

Αρχές Σεπτεμβρίου το Acer Aspire One θα είναι κανονικά στην Ελλάδα.

----------


## orfeas

ποιο από τα δυο προτείνετε για χρήση ταράτσας  ::   ::  
--Η αυτονομία είναι το πιο σημαντικό
--έχουν embedded ή miniPCI wifi κάρτα??
--Η έκδοση με NAND flash αντί σκληρού φαντάζομαι ανεβάζει την αξιοπιστία και την ταχύτητα. Υπάρχουν τεστ? Βέβαια και sata να έχει μπορείς να βάλεις κάτι τέτοιο

----------


## orfeas

Πως συγκρίνεται
Intel Core2Duo ULV πχ Asus U2E
με Intel Atom πχ MSI WIND U100

----------


## cirrus

Χτύπησα ένα aspire one (ZG5) σήμερα, και παρότι έχω κακή εμπειρία από acer οφείλω να πω ότι φαίνεται αρκετά καλό μέχρι στιγμής.
Μεταξύ eeepc και aspire, το aspire μου φάνηκε άνετο και αρκετά γρηγορότερο από το eee.

More later

----------


## commando

A ωραια ελα Τεταρτη να κανουμε lab πως μπαινει η εξτρα μνημη....

----------


## cirrus

Αν έρθεις να με βρεις στο Jadaf πίσω από το Al Wasl Hospital το κάνουμε το lab  ::

----------


## mojiro

έτσι που το βλέπω... μάλλον θα πουλήσω το eee για το acer...

----------


## commando

> έτσι που το βλέπω... μάλλον θα πουλήσω το eee για το acer...


Ακομα? ηδη αρχιζω να σκοτωνω το Armada 110 μου και το Dell Axim X50v για το Acer




> Αν έρθεις να με βρεις στο Jadaf πίσω από το Al Wasl Hospital το κάνουμε το lab


Βαλε skype βαλε καμερα και θα σου λεω τι θα ξεβιδωνεις....

----------


## cirrus

> Βαλε skype βαλε καμερα και θα σου λεω τι θα ξεβιδωνεις....


Skype? Camera? Ξέχνα το δεν γδύνομαι  ::   ::

----------


## commando

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από commando
> 
> Βαλε skype βαλε καμερα και θα σου λεω τι θα ξεβιδωνεις....
> 
> 
> Skype? Camera? Ξέχνα το δεν γδύνομαι



Α!καταλαβα δηλαδη τα χεις πεταξει ολα εξω?Οχι ελεος δεν θελω να το δω αυτο.


```
Right Now for
Athens, Greece

Partly Cloudy
26°C
Feels Like
26°C
Updated: Aug 31 02:50 p.m. Local Time
```



```
Right Now for
Dubai, United Arab Emirates

Sunny
38°C
Feels Like
41°C
```

----------


## commando

update το Πλαισιο λεει οτι θαρθει μετα τις 16του μηνος.

----------


## chrismarine

τελικά ποιος από τους 2 ? acer aspire one A150X vs MSI WIND U100  ::

----------


## cirrus

Ρε commando. Kάνα service manual παίζει;
Ή μήπως ξέρει κανείς γιατί στο synaptics touchpad σταμάτησε να δουλεύει το left button εντελώς ξαφνικά.
Μου μοιάζει σαν να έχει μείνει πατημένο, αλλά δεν ξέρω κιόλας.
Αχ αυτά τα acer...

----------


## commando

στο aspireone user forum θα δεις πως λυνεται για την αλλαγη μνημης οποτε κοιτα τον μικροδιακοπτη κατω απο το left button αν δουλευει.Αυτα αν δεν εχεις εγγυηση.Αν εχεις τεσταρε και ενα αλλο λειτουργικο και πηγαινε το πισω.Μαλλον χαλασες τον μικροδιακοπτη με τις χερουκλες σου ομως.

----------


## cirrus

> στο aspireone user forum θα δεις πως λυνεται για την αλλαγη μνημης οποτε κοιτα τον μικροδιακοπτη κατω απο το left button αν δουλευει.Αυτα αν δεν εχεις εγγυηση.Αν εχεις τεσταρε και ενα αλλο λειτουργικο και πηγαινε το πισω.Μαλλον χαλασες τον μικροδιακοπτη με τις χερουκλες σου ομως.


Κάτσε δηλαδή αν θέλεις να αλλάξεις/βάλεις μνήμη χαλάς την εγγύηση;
Έχω, αλλά δεν είμαι και σίγουρος ότι θα ήθελα να το πάω εδώ. Ε σε κάνα-δύο βδομάδες πάω κάτω πάλι οπότε μάλλον θα το πάω εκεί.
Εσύ τι λες να μην τέσταρα με άλλο λειτουργικό;  ::   ::  
Το αστείο είναι ότι εγώ δεν το έχω χρησιμοποιήσει σχεδόν καθόλου το λάπτοπ.

----------


## commando

> Κάτσε δηλαδή αν θέλεις να αλλάξεις/βάλεις μνήμη χαλάς την εγγύηση;
> Εσύ τι λες να μην τέσταρα με άλλο λειτουργικό;   
> Το αστείο είναι ότι εγώ δεν το έχω χρησιμοποιήσει σχεδόν καθόλου το λάπτοπ.


Α ωραια φερτο την σημερα να το δουμε ,την εγγυηση ναι την χανεις αν αλλαξεις μνημη.

----------


## GOLDEN DRAGON

έφερε στην κόρη μου εχτές ο νονός της το A150L
εντυπώσεις
1 το distro που έχει πάνω linpus είναι gtp
2 με winχπ κεντάει 
3 πανάλαφρο μια χαρά οθονουλα σου φαίνεται τεράστιο το 15.4 σου μετά άλλα δεν κουράζει
4 hd δεν παίζει κλάνει ο atom η κάρτα γραφικών απλά δεν τα παίζει μόνο καρέ καρέ 
5 πολύ καλή ποιότητα πλαστικών για acer
6 τα ανεμιστηρια του είναι λίγο σπαστικά ψιλοακουγονται βέβαια έχω συνηθίσει από τα mac οπότε δεν είμαι μέτρο σύγκρισης
7 η μπαταρία με το wifi ανοιχτό πάει 3ωρες τώρα που είναι καινούρια αργότερα θα δούμε

γενικώς είναι αρκετά μανιτζεβελο για παιδάκια για εμάς δεν βλέπω κάποια χρησιμότητα εκτός της μουρλας που μας δέρνει για gadgets  ::

----------


## JollyRoger

υπάρχει κανείς που να του έχει βάλει Ubuntu 8.10 να μοιραστούμε τις ήττες μας?  :: 



(ρε golden, τι hd ρε μαν... σε 1024x600 θες να παίξεις 1280x720 ή 1920x1080?!  :: )

----------


## bedazzled

> 4 hd δεν παίζει κλάνει ο atom η κάρτα γραφικών απλά δεν τα παίζει μόνο καρέ καρέ


Προφανώς δεν δοκίμασες CoreAVC, έτσι;

Η κάρτα γραφικών (GMA950) δεν έχει καμία συμμετοχή σε H.264...

----------


## GOLDEN DRAGON

όχι δεν δοκίμασα το έχεις δει με τα μάτια σου να παίζει? αν είναι έτσι θα είναι πλήρες το laptop να το πω τεσπα  :: 
jolly δεν έχω απαιτήσεις βρε απλά μια και το σκάλιζα όλο το βράδυ είπα να δοκιμάσω και τίποτα να περνάει η ώρα το 8.10 το σκέφτηκα και γω άλλα δεν παίζει το μισο hardware τι να το κάνεις 
αλχημείες και scripatakia και το τράγιο μου μακριά όταν θα το φτιάξουν όπως στα eepc τότε ναι

----------


## bedazzled

> όχι δεν δοκίμασα το έχεις δει με τα μάτια σου να παίζει? αν είναι έτσι θα είναι πλήρες το laptop να το πω τεσπα


Έχω δει και πιο low-spec μηχανάκι να παίζει HD 720p (πάντα με CoreAVC), ο Atom πάντως παίζει άνετα 720p... μπορεί να είναι in-order, αλλά έχει SSE3.

----------


## GOLDEN DRAGON

οκ το έβαλα και οντως πεζει χωρίς σπασίματα ποια 
άλλη ερωτηξης τώρα καμιά distro παίζει out off the box γιατί από όσα έχω διαβάσει πλην του αισχρού linpus οι άλλες έχουν προβλήματα και θέλουν ματσακωνιες για να παίξουν σωστά

----------


## JollyRoger

εγώ τρέχω προς το παρών ubuntu intrepid με generic kernel, και με τις σχετικές ματσακωνιές, λειτουργούν όλα*

*δεν έχω τεστάρει τα μικρόφωνα (εσωτερικό-εξωτερικό) για τα οποία διαβάζω αρκετές ιστορίες

*δεν λειτουργεί το δεξί card reader οσον αφορά τις xD κάρτες, απ'οτι διαβάζω λόγω proprietary format, κλπ, λέει οτι ο driver είναι σε "early stages of development"  ::  ... anyway, σχετικά με αυτό, ΙΣΩΣ υπάρχει λύση με κανα custom kernel που να έχει μέσα τα αρχεία απο το linpus... dunno, δεν έχω βρει λύση...
οι SD που δοκίμασα, παίζουν κομπλέ και στα 2 readers....

κατα τα άλλα στο intrepid δεν λειτουργεί μια παράμετρος που στο hardy λειτουργούσε, σχετικά με acceleration της κάρτας γραφικών... το glxgears βγάζει περι τα 350-400fps στο παραθυράκι που ανοίγει....

και μεγάλο τσουρέκι είναι τα flash... τα flash videάκια παίζουν οριακά εως και πολύ σπαστα... το ίδιο πράγμα αν το κατεβάσεις και το παίξεις με player (πχ vlc, totem κλπ), παιζει κυριλέ... στο firefox όμως σκίζεται... δοκίμασα και firefox2, δεν είδα φως...

για να bootάρει (+virtualbox2) φυσικά κάνει κάτι λιγότερο απο 1,5 λεπτό μεχρι να ανοίξει το desktop (άμα βαλεις user/pass γρήγορα  :: ), καμία σχέση με το linpus προφανώς που κάνει το 1/3... 
τουλάχιστον λειτουργεί το sleep, πάει για ύπνο σε 6-7secs, και επιστρέφει σε 10-12secs  ::  (απο hibernate σε 35-40secs)

πέραν αυτών, μια χαρά παίζει... μέχρι και photoshop cs4 του έβαλα στο VM  ::   ::  ... (σεεεεεεεερνεταιιιιι  :: )


πάντως στο aspireuser forum, παίζει ένα θρεντ απο ένα τύπο που πειραματίζεται σχετικά με custom kernel με τα σωστά modules μέσα κλπ... δεν τον έχω testάρει... ίσως σε λίγο καιρό να μπορείς απλά να το κάνεις install και να βάλεις τον kernel και να είσαι σχεδόν έτοιμος...  ::  
ο εν λόγω kernel αν θυμάμαι καλά, παίζει και χωρίς το initrd στο menu.lst, και bootάρει σχεδόν σαν το linpus  :: 

anyway, αν δεν ψήνεσαι να σκαλίζεις, μόνο out of the box δεν είναι  ::

----------


## Vigor

Με την μια πέταμα το Linpus και πέρασμα Windows XP.

----------


## cirrus

Αν τυχών έχει κανένας το πρόβλημα με black screen + bricking η λύση λέγετε bios upgrade και βρίσκεται εδώ: http://macles.blogspot.com/2008/08/a...-recovery.html.
Μου έτυχε σήμερα και το επανέφερα με το bios upgrade από το παραπάνω link (ευτυχώς γιατί άντε να βγάλεις άκρη με το service της acer).

----------


## acoul

ή ακόμα καλύτερα AtchLinux!

----------


## badge

Αυτό ακριβώς έπαθα κι εγώ μέσα στις γιορτές. Εντελώς bricked το AAO, πάταγες να ανάψει και είχε νεκρή οθόνη/δεν άκουγε με τίποτα, και φοβήθηκα μη τυχόν και έχει κάψει τίποτα. Επικοινωνία με την MSystems από όπου το αγόρασα, μου λένε "Θα το στείλουμε Ιταλία και θα κάνει 5 ημέρες". Τελικώς πάω σήμερα από εκεί και με στείλανε στο τεχνικό τμήμα, όπου ένας τεχνικός-γατί μου έδειξε αυτό το mail που του έστειλε το Support της Acer Greece, και που λέει ακριβώς αυτά που αναφέρει το ανωτέρω blog.




> Αξιότιμε Πελάτη, 
> 
> Μετά από τηλεφωνική σας επικοινωνία με το τμήμα τεχνικής υποστηρίξεις σας στέλνουμε τις οδηγίες για την αναβάθμιση του BIOS, όπως περιγράφετε και στο
> εγχειρίδιο χρήσης, στην τελευταία έκδοση v.3305 
> 
> - κατεβάστε το BIOS για το Aspire One, την τελευταία έκδοση (3305)
> (ftp://ftp.support.acer-euro.com/netbook ... v.3305.zip)
> - αντιγράψτε το φάκελο FLASHIT.EXE και αυτό του BIOS μέσα στο USB stick 
> - μετονομάστε το αρχείο του BIOS με το όνομα : ZG5IA32.FD 
> ...


Κάναμε τη διαδικασία, δούλεψε, το πήρα και έφυγα. Και πάλι καλά που τη γλύτωσα με μια απλή επίσκεψη, αν ήταν το e-shop θα σου έλεγα εγώ πότε θα το ξανάπαιρνα.

----------


## JollyRoger

απο τι το πάθατε; έτσι random?

να κουβαλάω μαζί κι ένα usb stick με φρέσκο bios δλδ;  ::

----------


## badge

Εγώ έκανα δοκιμές με το UBCD4Win που είχα γράψει σε ένα USB Stick. Το boot που πήγα να κάνω απέτυχε, και επήλθε το bricking.

----------


## acoul

υπάρχει και αυτό.

----------


## geodimis

Είμαι περιεργός ρε παιδιά, κράτησε κανείς το Linpus επάνω;

----------


## acoul

ναι. linux IS linux

----------


## acoul

linux4one

----------


## acoul

είπα σήμερα να ξεφύγω από τον default 2.6.23.9 kernel του linpus και του έβαλα τον vanilla 2.6.28.7. χρειάζεται κάποια patches για squashfs, unuionfs & aufs. όλα πήγαν μια χαρά, δουλεύουν όλα τζετ:


```
Linux version 2.6.28.7 ([email protected]) (gcc version 4.1.2 20070925 (Red Hat 4.1.2-33)) #2 SMP PREEMPT Thu Feb 26 14:55:49 EET 2009
```

αν υπάρχει ενδιαφέρον μπορώ να βάλω τα σχετικά files σε κάποιο web directory.

----------


## JollyRoger

το παραπάνω που πόσταρες, αν κατάλαβα καλά είναι ubuntu hardy με custom kernel ή μήπως intrepid?

----------

